# How's this for a BOV project....



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not getting it, but I thought of ya'll.

CM4ever
Your Friendly neighborhood Craigslist crawler...

http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/3498609241.html


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Wish I had the money to get it and fix it up!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

No way that's a terrible project!
As a matter of fact no one should even go look at the picture!
honey where are my keys?


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive restored several old trucks, and one old Ford Galaxie. These old pos aint worth the hassle.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I love how in these old trucks it was fine to put in a 300 inline six, now every soccer mom needs more horsepower than that.
I often think that a plain old big truck, 70's and older would make a great vehicle after shtf. We have a '66 chevy "3ton" that gets used all the time, hasn't needed any work in the last 20 years at least. -40 outside and it starts just fine.
Cool to see how far design has come over the years, just look at those curves, and where is all the plastic?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

seanallen said:


> Ive restored several old trucks, and one old Ford Galaxie. These old pos aint worth the hassle.


Based on your experience, what would be then?


----------

